# Struggling with our puppy



## Dowders79 (May 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I need some advice please!

My wife and I have recently become the proud owners of Molly, who is now 13 weeks old. She is simply adorable and we love her to bits.

We are, however, having some issues.

First off, let me say that this is the first dog we have owned - my family had dogs when I was a kid, her family didn't - so we have never been responsible for raising a puppy before. We didn't take the decision lightly and we know we have made mistakes.

So, here goes (this might be a bit of a ramble, sorry!)!

She is very bitey, but I know that is because she is a puppy. 

She has bundles of energy and while we let her out in the garden, she hasn't yet had her 2nd vaccination (long story, but our vet didn't like the initial one she was given, so we decided to double up on the first vaccination), so we can't walk her.

She has a crate, which she is very comfortable using.

At night she doesn't whine at all, but she does if we leave her in the kitchen and go in the living room.

During the day, she is sometimes alone but there is usually someone here to look after her.

We still have accidents at night, but she is a puppy, only to be expected (we have far more poops and pees outside than inside, which is good).

The biggest problem we have at the moment, is when she goes in the living room. We spend a lot of time in the kitchen, so naturally, she is with us. On the rare occasion we decide to watch a movie or some tv and we take her in the living room, she goes mental, racing around, biting furniture etc.

How can we get her used to being in the living room sensibly? She has a bed in there, we bring some toys in and we make a bit of a fuss of her, but not enough to get her wound up.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome - first pups can feel overwhelming.

First thing I would say is you can take her out in your arms to get used to sights and sounds and I would be doing this whenever you can until she is able to get down and walk when her jabs are finished.

Secondly - find a good reward based puppy class - it will save your sanity and help you all learn together.

The living room - it is somewhere different and she gets excited by that - I suspect it is also often evenings when you want to wind down after a hard day? This is often the hour pups have mad zoomies anyway so you have a combination of factors. I would start to make the living room a bit more routine, go in there during the day and do a bit of training with her, wander through the room with her following, go and sit in there for a few minutes at different times of the day so it all becomes far more normal to her. 

I suspect once she starts to get out more she will calm down more with the living room as she learns other places are exciting too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It all sounds 100% normal to me and it sounds like you are doing all the right things. Most, if not all of us, have sat aghast in our living rooms in the evening while our pup ran circuits up, over, under and through furniture, pausing only to bite us on the way by. At six Rufus has stopped doing it entirely and I must say I miss it a bit.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I have to say I'm shocked how it seemed to go on for hours (I mean after a full day of daycare they'd run around the park for another couple hours) and then one day they stopped doing that. They were much more interested in sniffing and watching nature than running and chasing each other or any other dog. 

I still try to encourage a little crazy from them but sadly, it's one maybe two loops of crazy and then they are done. I appreciate that they are such calm sweethearts and I also miss that crazy look they get all bugged eyes as they go crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Yes we had the same problem with Oscar, and although it is getting better he still takes a good 30mins to settle in the living room. We started off only going in there in the evenings and he went crazy but now try to make it seem more 'normal' by popping in there with him at random times to lessen the excitement. 
I must admit we did resort to putting him on the lead in there one evening just to stop him from crashing around!!


----------



## Dowders79 (May 22, 2017)

Hey everyone. Sorry for the very belated reply. Here's a pic as requested! 

We're no further forward. Constant biting, she's destructive. We went to one puppy class but work commitments meant we couldn't go to the second,which was a pain. 

I feel terrible but I'm torn between loving and hating her. 

We still can't have her in the living room, she just goes mental and bites. Sometimes she can be so loving but just as often she's an absolute nightmare. 

Please tell me it gets better. My wife is dealing with her better than I am, but she's struggling too.


----------



## AJ80 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi There,
I think we are sailing in the same boat. Betty just completed her 12 weeks and she too is biting our trousers, nibbling on our toes and so on. I guess we tried all the usual means but I guess we need to give her some more time. As mentioned by folks in here the puppy take time. It will get over trust me. Let's connect in couple of weeks again. There is pic of her attached


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky, at nearly 4 months, only bites when excited now. My partner trained it out of him with her with some chicken skin and repeated reward for not biting. He still does it to me when very excited and if he wants attention - bottom of jeans and laces are a favourite. He's slowly doing it less of his own accord and I'll admit I've not worked on him much myself as he doesn't do it regularly. 

From the day we got him we generally put a soft toy in his mouth when he was mouthy and this worked very well. He often brings you a toy when excited by habit now.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Omg. I totally forgot about Zorro' demented run around the house. Always in the evenings. Guess one day he just stopped. The way he would dash about, I couldn't say if the hounds of hell we chasing him or he was chasing them!!! It was exhausting to just watch him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane weems (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi everyone
Bertie is 6.1/2 months old he really is getting too big for his boots he will not share anything that he thinks is his not with people but with other dogs including our 11 year old setter
He has plenty oh exersize and play time with a ball but he is still mouthing when he can't get his own way and decides to go deaf sometimes.
He has been to puppy classes and was the best there we are on the waiting list for the next class which will have slightly older dogs that might put him in his place.he s is a lovely intelligent puppy but can be hard work sometimes


----------

